# Ordering Food Online



## larry_stewart (Dec 24, 2012)

So I just had my family and friends over for a holiday dinner.  I decided not only to cook, but order some of my favorite foods that Ive experienced in my travels.

Whoopie Pies
Wicked Whoopies -- Whoopie Pies

Philly Soft Pretzels
PretzelsDirect.com

Knishes
The World’s Finest Knishes-SINCE 1910 - 137 East Houston Street New York, NY 10002 The Lower East Side - Phone/Fax (212) 477-2858

All of which, the ordering and delivery were great.
We've had these products when traveling, but thought it would be fun to introduce them to our friends and family, and kinda a unique twist on being a host.
(The Knishes we were told to freeze until the day of, but the reheating directions were way off, but other than this, all of the above sites were great)

So my question is,  Has anyone experienced ordering unique things from other reliable sites.  I love trying new things, but cant travel as much as Id like to, so This may be another fun way to experience foods from around the country ( world).  But since so many exist online, Im really looking for sites that people have had a good experience with.

Larry


----------



## pacanis (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes I have. 
I've ordered various seafoods, alligator and crawfish from different online sources. Very good experience with all of them. I've even sent others "surprises" of live lobster meals.  They had good feedback, also. 
I simply Google what I want and usually end up with one of the ones who place Google ads and are in the top five anyway.
Now if I could just find a souce for raw pork bellies...


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 24, 2012)

I once got felafel from chicago, i was in the mood for it, didnt feel like frying them up. Had them overnighted to my house, and they were great.  Unfortunately, i lost the website.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 24, 2012)

larry_stewart said:


> I once got felafel from chicago, i was in the mood for it, didnt feel like frying them up. Had them overnighted to my house, and they were great. Unfortunately, i lost the website.


 
That's great! I once heard some guys on a talk radio/TV show talking about doing that same thing. 
It's the only way to try something different where I live, unless you tackle making them yourself.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 24, 2012)

I've only had experience with non-perishables, but those odd places I've used, have always served me well.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 25, 2012)

We order live crawfish from LA, mushrooms and black truffles from OR.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 25, 2012)

*For Pac..............

*The Texas Tamale Warehouse - Homemade Tamales ~ Mexican Tamales ~ Texas Tamales!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 25, 2012)

That's pretty cool, Kay. Thanks.
uhh, question though... do you actually eat the corn husk they are wrapped in? I am clueless.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> *For Pac..............
> 
> *The Texas Tamale Warehouse - Homemade Tamales ~ Mexican Tamales ~ Texas Tamales!



Thanks, Kayelle...I just ordered 2 dozen pork tamales!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 25, 2012)

You both are welcome!

No Pac, the husk is not edible!  You do however, heat them with the husk intact and just flip the tamale onto a plate when it's hot. I steam mine but I'm sure directions come with them.  I like some kind of a Mexican sauce to put on the top, or just a simple Pico de Gallo is good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2012)

I like a red or green enchilada sauce (Hatch's if you can get it) over my tamales.  You want it mild so it does not overshadow the tamales.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 25, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> You both are welcome!
> 
> No Pac, the husk is not edible! You do however, heat them with the husk intact and just flip the tamale onto a plate when it's hot. I steam mine but I'm sure directions come with them. I like some kind of a Mexican sauce to put on the top, or just a simple Pico de Gallo is good.


 
Thanks. I honestly wasn't sure if there was some thin layer that steaming made edible. I guess it's just for flavor then.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Thanks. I honestly wasn't sure if there was some thin layer that steaming made edible. I guess it's just for flavor then.



Actually, if you can't find corn husks, you can use parchment paper to wrap them.  It helps to hold their shape while they are steamed.  Corn husks were just invented before parchment paper...


----------



## pacanis (Dec 25, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Actually, if you can't find corn husks, you can use parchment paper to wrap them. It helps to hold their shape while they are steamed. Corn husks were just invented before parchment paper...


 
So they don't add flavor? I thought they did because when I grill corn (in the husk) I always get that nice corn smell when the husks burn a little.
Parchment paper I have


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2012)

pacanis said:


> So they don't add flavor? I thought they did because when I grill corn (in the husk) I always get that nice corn smell when the husks burn a little.
> Parchment paper I have



They may add some flavor, I'm just making a suggestion in case you can't find the husks in PA.  If nothing else, I would be happy to mail you some.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 25, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They may add some flavor, I'm just making a suggestion in case you can't find the husks in PA. If nothing else, I would be happy to mail you some.


 
Thanks for the offer. I'll see what the store brings, but knowing that parchment paper will also work is a great tip.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 25, 2012)

I order most of my meat from Omaha Steaks and the price is more expensive than the supermarket but pretty close to what I'd pay in a local butcher shop, but what you get in the butcher shop isn't vacuum packed in perfect portion sizes.

I ordered a package from Made in Buffalo containing 6 lbs of Sahlen's hot dogs, a jar of Weber's mustard and a bottle of Ted's hot dog sauce. I haven't got the package yet, but if it works out, they also have a 5 lb Wardynski's mixed beef and pork balogna, and I have a slicer. *Don't give me that baloney. I want Wardynski's!*


----------



## merstar (Dec 25, 2012)

I've ordered lots of non-perishable food items from Amazon, such as:
San Marzano Canned Whole Tomatoes
Bionaturae Organic Canned Whole Tomatoes, Kadoya Dark Sesame Oil
Newman's Own Organics Cinnamon Graham Alphabet Cookies
Michael Seasons Thin and Crispy Unsalted Potato Chips
Dove Promises Milk Chocolate
Dove Milk Chocolate Bars
Various Cereals
Sesmark Savory Thins
Canned Sardines
Canned Tuna
and other food items.

Also:
Dried porcini mushrooms from Pistol River:
Dried Mushrooms, Pistol River Mushroom Farm, Gold Beach, Oregon. Growing Gourmet Mushrooms on the Oregon Coast
Vanilla Beans from Beanilla
Vanilla Beans, Extracts and Baking Products | Beanilla)
Bustelo Cafe Instant Espresso from Java Cabana
http://www.javacabana.com/
See's Chocolates
http://www.sees.com/?gclid=CNbenY7wtrQCFQ2znQodMmUA2A


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2012)

Oh yes, once a year I order from javacabana.com too.  I get a case of Medaglia dÓro Instant Espresso.


----------



## Addie (Dec 25, 2012)

larry_stewart said:


> I once got felafel from chicago, i was in the mood for it, didnt feel like frying them up. Had them overnighted to my house, and they were great. Unfortunately, i lost the website.


 
Check your old credit card bills and look for the name of the company.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 25, 2012)

merstar said:


> ...Dried porcini mushrooms from Pistol River:
> Dried Mushrooms, Pistol River Mushroom Farm, Gold Beach, Oregon. Growing Gourmet Mushrooms on the Oregon Coast...http://www.sees.com/?gclid=CNbenY7wtrQCFQ2znQodMmUA2A




Thanks to Merstar and this link, I must ordered some dry Italian porcini.


----------



## merstar (Dec 25, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks to Merstar and this link, I must ordered some dry Italian porcini.



They're excellent quality with nice size pieces and no grit. Enjoy!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 25, 2012)

pacanis said:


> That's pretty cool, Kay. Thanks.
> uhh, question though... do you actually eat the corn husk they are wrapped in? I am clueless.



  I recall DH hacking through the husks and trying to choke them down the first time we attempted eating tamales many years ago.  They really should come with instructions, as I've seen other folks ask the same question when we've been in Mexican restaurants.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 25, 2012)

I love Wicked Whoopies!  I eat them every time we go to Maine.  Went to their store in Freeport and got to try a bunch if flavors.  The original is still my favorite!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 26, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I recall DH hacking through the husks and trying to choke them down the first time we attempted eating tamales many years ago.  They really should come with instructions, as I've seen other folks ask the same question when we've been in Mexican restaurants.



 Thanks for the reminder Dawg, that we all come from different food cultures. I grew up with tamales and how to eat them. Easy for me.
IMO, a Mexican tamale *must *be made in the dried corn husk, and steamed within the husk for the proper flavor without exception. A steamed and properly made Mexican tamale is easy to flip from the corn husk, and the husk easily set aside.  Thanks for the reminder that not everyone knows that!


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 26, 2012)

Addie said:


> Check your old credit card bills and look for the name of the company.



Thats a great Idea, but the problem is, it must have been 10 years ago, and they never charged me  

I actually felt terrible about it. I dont like taking advantage of anyone, but we got it, ate it, and didnt realize we were never charged til it was too late and had no evidence of where we got it  

Back then I didnt check my credit card receipts as I do today.  

Now Im a bit older and wiser ( I hope)


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 26, 2012)

bakechef said:


> I love Wicked Whoopies!  I eat them every time we go to Maine.  Went to their store in Freeport and got to try a bunch if flavors.  The original is still my favorite!



You and me Both , Brother..

We saw a thing on the food network, how there was / is some kinda debate over who makes the best whoopies ( pies that is) and where they originated from, and who is better known  for them ( Pennsylvania or Maine).

This was the perfect excuse I used to go do a whoopie pie taste test.

 Got a bunch from Flying Monkey Bakery, In Philly's Reading Terminal market , who are also well known for their ' Pummple Cake' ( which is a apple pie baked within a vanilla cake, layered on top of a pumpkin pie baked within a chocolate cake, the whole thing frosted over.  (kinda like the turducken of cakes))

Also got some from a few Amish Markets outside of Philly.

Then off to Maine.  First stop, Portland's Cranberry Island KItchen, Featured on a Bobby Flay throw down episode,  Two Fat Cats, on the other side of town, and Finally, our last stop was Freeport Maine, to Wicked Whoopies , where we visit annually on our Maine Summer vaction.

So, our personal results were that although the Whoopie Pies on Pennsylvania were better ( sorry Maine, we still love you and your whoopies),  *Wicked Whoopies* took the cake ( so to speak)  in Maine.  Only ordered online from them once ( this past week), but were very reliable, and everyone loved them, would definitely order again from the site and will obviously still make our annual pilgrimage to Freeport for some Wicked Whoopies...

As an added note,  Loved the When Pigs Fly bread bakery in Freeport too. Was going to order from there for the holidays, but it was too late, and couldnt guarantee Id get them in time for the holiday.  You snooze, you loose, as the saying goes.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 28, 2012)

Kalustyan's is a bit pricey but has a nice variety of spices, herbs, dried fuits, and more.


----------



## Addie (Dec 28, 2012)

bakechef said:


> I love Wicked Whoopies! I eat them every time we go to Maine. Went to their store in Freeport and got to try a bunch if flavors. The original is still my favorite!


 
A childhood favorite.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 28, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks to Merstar and this link, I must ordered some dry Italian porcini.


 
Here is a link that we have purchased from on numerous occasions. Just have to be aware of when the fresh product is in season. 

http://www.oregonmushrooms.com/


----------



## Hoot (Dec 28, 2012)

I been aimin' to order some boudin noir....Keep hopin' I can find some in Norfolk or Va Beach but so far no luck.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 28, 2012)

My cousin moved abroad many years ago and she always orders from African Hut when she misses the foods from South Africa.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 28, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks to Merstar and this link, I *must* ordered some dry Italian porcini.




That should have said 'just'.

AND they just arrived.  A pound of dry porcini along with a complimentary packet of dry oyster mushrooms.  Don't know what I'll do with them.


----------



## merstar (Dec 28, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> That should have said 'just'.
> 
> AND they just arrived.  A pound of dry porcini along with a complimentary packet of dry oyster mushrooms.  Don't know what I'll do with them.



That's great - They have the best prices I've seen anywhere, great customer service,  and fast shipping, as you've found out! And I love that they include a complimentary packet of a different type of mushroom. 
When you open the container of porcini, the aroma is amazing!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 28, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I been aimin' to order some boudin noir....Keep hopin' I can find some in Norfolk or Va Beach but so far no luck.



Whole Foods just opened at Hilltop in Va Beach last month. They may have some.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 28, 2012)

I've ordered Parmigiano-Reggiano and Bel Paese cheeses from D'Italia.com and DH's brother sent us a package from Omaha Steaks for Christmas. Both have excellent service and quality.


----------



## Addie (Dec 28, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> I've ordered Parmigiano-Reggiano and Bel Paese cheeses from D'Italia.com and DH's brother sent us a package from Omaha Steaks for Christmas. Both have excellent service and quality.


 
My girlfriend in Atlanta can't find Romano cheese in her area. And the Parm is just the little packet from Stella. A local brand. So about twice a year I get two large pieces of both of them and send them to her. She feels like she has been sent large nuggets of gold. Living where I do, I get the imported from Italy, right off the wheel. It costs only $4.99 a pound. 

Boston is the closet port to Europe. As a result, the prices for imported items are often less expensive than the rest of the country. Including cheeses.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 28, 2012)

$4.99/lb?! 
That's highway robbery! 
YOU I mean! 

Dang, that's a good price. I think I pay 16-18 per lb for parm reg.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 28, 2012)

Addie said:


> My girlfriend in Atlanta can't find Romano cheese in her area. And the Parm is just the little packet from Stella. A local brand. So about twice a year I get two large pieces of both of them and send them to her. She feels like she has been sent large nuggets of gold. Living where I do, I get the imported from Italy, right off the wheel. It costs only $4.99 a pound.
> 
> Boston is the closet port to Europe. As a result, the prices for imported items are often less expensive than the rest of the country. Including cheeses.


Locatelli Pecorino Romano for $4.99 per pound?  Runs about $9 around here and it's one of my staples.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 28, 2012)

Addie said:


> My girlfriend in Atlanta can't find Romano cheese in her area. And the Parm is just the little packet from Stella. A local brand. So about twice a year I get two large pieces of both of them and send them to her. She feels like she has been sent large nuggets of gold. Living where I do, I get the imported from Italy, right off the wheel. It costs only $4.99 a pound.
> 
> Boston is the closet port to Europe. As a result, the prices for imported items are often less expensive than the rest of the country. Including cheeses.



if for some reason, the fiscal cliff, say, caused a sharp price increase in the italian romano and parm cheeses for you, addie, would you still buy them--at $18.00/lb., addie?  also, do you think you can love or appreciate lobster and the italian cheeses as much as some of us do who must pay premium prices to be able to enjoy them?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2012)

pacanis said:


> $4.99/lb?!
> That's highway robbery!
> YOU I mean!
> 
> Dang, that's a good price. I think I pay 16-18 per lb for parm reg.


Same here.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 28, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Same here.


 
We need Addie to be our DC cheese monger


----------



## Addie (Dec 28, 2012)

We have a very large Italian population here in Boston. The North End is an Italian heaven for food. There are some grocery stores there that make you feel like you are in Italy. Everything in the store is imported from Italy. Sausages hanging from the rafters. Big wheels of cheese sitting on the counter waiting for you to ask for a slice to taste. Then on the weekend Thursday through Saturday, they have the open market. Everyone yelling selling their wares. The meat stores bring out a beef part and cut your order right there. I am not a tourist, but I love going there and just people watch. 

During WWII we had a POW camp here in East Boston for Italian soldiers. It was located out at Wood Island Park. It is now part of the airport. The women used to go out there and bring them Italian food. They were very well fed. After the war, a lot of the Italian soldiers didn't return to Italy. They stayed here and married some of the young girls that used to bring the food to them.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They may add some flavor, I'm just making a suggestion in case you can't find the husks in PA.  If nothing else, I would be happy to mail you some.


Pac, I can't find corn husks here and our corn doesn't produce big enough husks...I stock up on them whenever I go to Northern MN. I get them at the Walmart. I'll take a look-see when I'm at Walmart in upstate New York next week to see if that Walmart carries them. I don't think the fact they are available at Walmart in N. MN is unique.

I've ordered non-perishables as well, delivered to my folks' house when I'm in MN. I've ordered dried mushrooms, blue posole, french lentils, and some other stuff from this company:

Purcell Mountain Farms - Dried Beans

I've also ordered specialty olive oil from this company:

Olive Oil: Extra Virgin, Flavored & Specialty | Old Town Oil

I too have shipped the Maine Lobster Boil dinner to my parents. Believe me, they do not live in the easiest place to find, but the lobster and clams arrived alive.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 29, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Pac, I can't find corn husks here and our corn doesn't produce big enough husks...I stock up on them whenever I go to Northern MN. I get them at the Walmart. I'll take a look-see when I'm at Walmart in upstate New York next week to see if that Walmart carries them. I don't think the fact they are available at Walmart in N. MN is unique.
> 
> I've ordered non-perishables as well, delivered to my folks' house when I'm in MN. I've ordered dried mushrooms, blue posole, french lentils, and some other stuff from this company:
> 
> ...


I thought Earthy.com was expensive at $44 per litre of Spanish Hojiblanca EVOO but Old Town has them beat at $45.20 per litre of Australian Hojiblanca.  I see that olivoillovers.com has Hojiblanca for $14.56 per litre, but I have not done business with them.
BTW, the hard to find citron halves from Kalustyan's arrived yesterday and look terrific.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 29, 2012)

With respect to mail-order coffee, Sweet Maria's has an interesting site, but I've given up on buying their green beans because they are no longer offering any of the varieties that I purchased from them last year.  Not much sense in buying and developing a roasting technique for coffee varieties that are not likely to remain available.


----------



## Addie (Dec 29, 2012)

Over the years since the Internet came into being, I have run into those "Oh I would never buy food over the Internet. You can't trust those people." folks. Too bad for them. They are missing out on some dang good food. Not all of us live down the street from Penzey's. Or near a chocolate factory, or coffee grinding house. As most Internet companies do, you receive with your order a sampling of something you didn't order. Those little samples introduce you to a whole new taste for your mouth. Long live the Internet and those small samples.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 29, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> Whole Foods just opened at Hilltop in Va Beach last month. They may have some.


Thanks! I will be sure to have a look next time I am in the neighborhood.


----------

